# Bridging Visa B - what are substantial reasons?



## swizzy (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I want to apply for a bridging visa b which would allow me to travel while my visa application is being processed. They say the requirements for this are "you must have substantial reasons for wishing to leave and
re-enter Australia" and I would be happy to hear opinions what substantial reasons are. 
Is the pregnancy of my brothers wife a substantial reason?
Or a family visit? I have quite a few reasons why I wish to return for a little while...
Thanks for answers!


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

I guess they mean it can't be just because you want a holiday. If you explain your family circumstances I'm sure they would understand that's is very important and would likely give you the bridging visa. Just try it and see.


----------



## isfrustrated (Nov 13, 2011)

It just depends on who you get. I had a friend get one to go on holiday to Fiji. There were no issus. I was told that you could say that the timeline says 6 months, but your visa is taking longer than expected and you have some family issues to attend to.


----------



## swizzy (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for your answers that was already a big help for me!


----------

